# Turkish Forces Withdraw from Iraq



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2015)

After the Turkish army illegally entered Iraq, the protest of the Iraqi government proved successful as the troops are "rearranged" to Turkey.
Unclear is, if Turkey has its army still deployed in Syria´s Idlib province. The Syrian army advances alongside the border there.

Turkish Forces Withdraw from Iraq


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 14, 2015)

Turkey really needs to leave the Kurds alone


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2015)

Not only the Kurds.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 14, 2015)

I didn't even know they were there!


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 15, 2015)

Apparently, not all forces moved back to Turkey:

Iraq Demands Complete Turkish Withdrawal: Monday’s Pull Out Not Enough


----------

